#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Keratine behandeling!

## khmissabridal

Voor mooi, glanzend, glad en pluisvrij haar ben je bij mij aan het juiste adres.

Ik gebruik Sunnliss Keratine die 100% natuurlijk is en dus geen formalehyde of andere chemische bewerkingen bevat.

Prijzen voor een behandeling zijn tussen de 80 en 120 euro. Doe je voordeel hiermee en gun jezelf de beste behandeling! 

je kunt mij mailen op [email protected].

Ik hoor graag van je.

----------

